# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Tell me some good acoustic songs.

## refresher 711

Hey! Just wondering if any of you know any good acoustic songs I could try  learn on the guitar, maybe something upbeat, well anything really, thanks.  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## Replicon

What kind of music do you like? The early Led Zeppelin albums have a lot of stuff that sounds great on an acoustic.

----------


## Lord Toaster

How good are you? Something like Yesterday by The Beatles is fun to play, and everyone knows it, and it's pretty easy, all open chords.

----------


## refresher 711

Hmm well i know all the open chords. Maybe some good tablature songs?? that arent too hard, thanks for your suggestions by the way.  ::D:

----------


## DuB

Upbeat acoustic songs. That's pretty broad... mind narrowing it down a bit for us?

Jack Johnson has a lot of good upbeat-yet-chill acoustic songs. Also they will work out your bar chord chops, which is an important skill. Try out songs such as Sitting, Waiting, Wishing and Good People.

----------


## lysergic

burn one down by ben harper.

----------


## slayer

Umm...I had to download my mom a song called The Glutonus Sympathy or something and I downloaded the acoustic to it and it sounds pretty good.

----------


## refresher 711

hey thanks!! i'll tay that one out!  ::D:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

George Harrison's acoustic version of While My Guitar Gently Weeps.

Not upbeat at all, but an amazing song nonetheless.

----------


## lagunagirl

> Upbeat acoustic songs. That's pretty broad... mind narrowing it down a bit for us?
> 
> Jack Johnson has a lot of good upbeat-yet-chill acoustic songs. Also they will work out your bar chord chops, which is an important skill. Try out songs such as Sitting, Waiting, Wishing and Good People.



definately. I was going to mention Jack Johnson myself. really good stuff  :smiley:  

My personal favorites to play are better together, constellations, and banana pancakes.

the intro to taylor fun too but may take a bit more practice. 

here's a link for a lesson on one of the songs. This guy (mrkipplinunleashed or something like that) has some pretty good lessons. might want to check it out. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIYs8dKYzbo

----------


## supreme

> Upbeat acoustic songs. That's pretty broad... mind narrowing it down a bit for us?
> 
> Jack Johnson has a lot of good upbeat-yet-chill acoustic songs. Also they will work out your bar chord chops, which is an important skill. Try out songs such as Sitting, Waiting, Wishing and Good People.



Wow im surprised to hear anyone mention jack johnson, my daughters
absolute fave singer! I have to say that i didnt mind it one bit when
the peaceful sounds of JJ moved into our house a few years back...
such a relief!  :smiley:  She even has an electric guitar complete with his 
autograph. I talk to americans all the time and none of them know
about their Hawaii born son.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Definately not upbeat, but Where Did You Sleep Last Night, by Nirvana.

It was the last song Kurt Cobain performed on stage before he died three months later.

----------


## Catbus

The Day I left the Womb by Escape the Fate is pretty upbeat.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpehK-qFkD8


Please disregard the crappy emo slide show.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

This is quite a good acoustic song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OROAGNbsikQ It probably would take alot of effort to learn though, not even sure if it's possible with one guitar.

----------


## cachero

I'm only sleeping, by the Beatles. It's on revolver.

----------


## Bayside

> Definately not upbeat, but Where Did You Sleep Last Night, by Nirvana.
> 
> It was the last song Kurt Cobain performed on stage before he died three months later.



Yeah, great song, one of my favourite covers by Nirvana, and one of the first songs I fully learned on my acoustic.  They definitely made it their own though with the unique sound they put to it.

Also, as has been mentioned, Jack Johnson is a good one to tackle.  Banana Pancakes is fun to play, and just really mellow and happy.

Also, while not particularly "upbeat", two songs that come to mind that are very simple to learn, even if you're just picking up guitar for the first time, are "Your Call" by Secondhand Serenade, and "Emily" by From First To Last.  Both are just very beautiful songs I find.  Then there's always "Hey There Delilah"....  Another simple to play song, but beautiful.

----------

